# Delicious Cat Turds???



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I will never understand the fascination dogs have with cat poop. We have the litter boxes gated for Ruby to not get to them so we have been good.

Today, Ruby walks in to the bedroom and I could smell it on her breath that she somehow got one of those delicious turds and was licking her chops. 

I had a full meltdown (remember I am pregnant so I have an excuse)  trying to figure out where she got them. My 16 yr old cat is not doing well these days so I guess she didn't make it to the litter box as I found the remnants of poop on on the floor. I'm assuming dog and cat are working together to cover up this awful event but they got BUSTED!

Ruby is extremely sensitive so when she gets yelled at her head in down and tail between the legs. She stayed away from me for a few hours and now trying to ease her way back in by wanting to lay on top of me. 

Here is a picture of the partners in crime discussing their next poop caper.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm sorry RubyRoo but I could not stop laughing at your post ;D 

We have a new young cat in our street that finds our front garden fair game for it's toilet duties!!!!!!
Much to my wife's distress but to the 'joy' of our bitch River....

It's like she got the winning ticket to Charlie's Chocolate Factory :-\

If they were Truffles we would be worth a fortune!!!!!  ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've just felt a bit of sick and bile rise..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I wouldn't usually mind if we were out and about............

But River loves a 'Takeaway' and brings them in to her crate!!!!!!

Hobbsy :-\


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

harrigab said:


> I've just felt a bit of sick and bile rise..


Tell me about it Doug! I was gagging at the smell while I shoving wet paper towels down Rubes mouth trying to somehow get rid of that smell.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

probably don't need to make you aware Kim of dangers to Neylan Jr of dog/cat pooh


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We call them Almond Roca here  ;D

or digging in the sand Box for black clams 

taste like chickens ;D she said this ;D

the new Twinkie less filling  :-* shorter shelve life


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yup how do you think one of Dharma's nicknames is "Litterbox Scoop Informant". It is a daily occurence at least twice daily in our house. Not only that we have 2 cats that live in doors. I find the BRAT! with cat litter on her nose if I haven't been watching her constantly. This is just one of her gross yucky things that she likes to get into.


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

I have 3 cats..I know the look! We are remodeling so lightbulb moment..use the useless space under the stairwell for the cat box! Done! K can still get in there but she also is afraid of the baby gate (fell over several times as a young pup) so now we have that in front of the cat box until we make the hole small enough for cats and not her! No more BabyRuths for K!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

My neighbor cat takes turds in our planter outside, and its like digging for buried treasures with my dog. Gets dirt all over the place and I just have to shake my head everytime. I guess there is some things you have to deal with, with such great dogs lol


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

My neighbor calls it Kitty Roca.

You can get rid of the smell on her breath by giving her a crunchy treat; at the moment we use Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison. I make Savannah sit or do something that would normally earn a treat rather than 'reward' her for eating the Kitty Roca.


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Well, last friday Dre joined the ranks of cat sh*t eaters. We were getting ready to go for a walk and I realized the I did not have my phone, so i went around the house looking for it. Grabbed it from my office, walked back into the living room 30 seconds later and Dre is nowhere to be found.... Figured he ran downstairs by himself. Nope. Bedroom? Nope. 2nd bathroom where the cat litter box is? Yep! There he is.... chewing on a turd, face covered in cat litter! Argh! Chewed him out, washed his face took him for a walk. 

Come back into the house 30 minutes later, he runs straight into that **** bathroom sticks his head into the litter box and starts eating cat litter! ARGH! As soon as he heard my voice, he tried to escape, spilled litter all over, slipped and ran into he door frame... all while wearing the litter box top on his head, still. He got so scared that he started yelping without me even touching him. Spent the next hour on his bed looking very very sad. 

He has been avoiding that bathroom like plague since.... but it's only been 4 days....


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

On a related note.... our cat has recently become an outdoor cat (we built a fence and he spends 90% of his day outside). It seems the cat is pooping ouside, but we're not sure if the dogs are eating it or not. We have definitely picked some up from the yard, but who knows if the dogs have picked some up. Anyone have any idea if the attraction is just a litter thing? Maybe they don't like them once they've baked in the sun?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Not at all, outdoors, indoors, cat turds are chuck full of protein. Hard to pass by and not just ignore, heck, it even attract me (for different reasons, of course).... It's a race whoever finds them first, gets the prize. Like to bag it before the dogs wake up


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

In our play yard / vacant lot next door... we have both Cat turds, and scat, and we can't tell the difference when it is in 
a dog mouth being chomped. I have to watch Fergy like a hawk, because his little nose is like a vacuum, and then he has
some contraban in his mouth he is off like a shot. Usually he has to play with it, and toss it around a bit, which gives me a
chance to intercept it and toss it out of reach. We have other lovely carnage from hawks and owls, though the owls do not leave much, just tails and some beaks and other gross stuff, usually all covered by ants, which is a good thing, because ants are a deterrent to putting it into the mouth, or at least keeping it there.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have a cat, and Willie has no contact with cats. I do have to say, though, that "Delicious Cat Turds???" is the most hilarious thread title I have ever seen on the forums. Thanks for the chuckle!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

LMAO!!! 

This was such a hilarious read! I literally could not stop laughing out loud. 

You all can turn something so gross into something so laughable. I have been there too, but I am definitely not laughing in the moment!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, we don't have a cat either. However, guess what was peeking out of the mulch in the flower beds this morning? Cat poop. Ellie had her nose down tracking something the minute we walked out the door and that lead her straight to the poop. I could see she thought for a second about ---gag--- tasting it, but I got her away quickly and then went back and removed it. Nasty. I am sure it was a feral cat as our yard girl has seen a giant one in the woods behind us recently. Have A Heart trap will be deployed tomorrow.


----------



## Rena (Sep 21, 2013)

This thread is both funny and gross. So has anyone had any luck training their V to ignore the turd? Or is this an impossible endeavor?


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

the only way we could get August to stop eating the stuff was to train him never to go into my housemates room. So far it has been a month since we saw any litter scattered all over the floor.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

at least its only cat, Humphrey likes, horse, sheep, cat and is slowly developing his taste buds towards bird poo. Quite the connoisseur, although he only likes horse if its good and fresh


----------



## cottonpeonie (Sep 24, 2013)

All gross...manage mostly to avoid the cat poo but 
Sherwood particularly loves the poop from our chickens... Doesn't matter what I offer in return he can't be swayed :-\.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Thankfully no cat poop, but young Hugo has a penchant for runny cow pats and sheep droppings; I've found out the hard way when giving him a treat for his 'come' and receiving a green mucky hand in return...nice!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Just to give an update on the poop capers but it is not a happy update. 2 weeks ago we had to put down our precious cat. She deteriorated pretty fast. Looking back on this post and the picture made me smile to see them together. Ruby misses her kitty sister and goes to look under the bed for her from time to time. 

We still have our male 8 yr old Maine **** cat and our baby boy coming soon in February. Ruby will be a busy girl!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, RubyRoo.  Sending you happy thoughts.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

My dog has taken to sometimes eating her own muck. When she can get the cats she will eat that too. The name for this disgusting behaviour is called coprophagia. Often caused by a behavioural problem or lack of nutrients. To fix the problem for cats-install a cat door that the dog can't fit through. A tablespoon of Pineapple in the food will stop this, cayenne pepper or tobasco sauce or garlic or pickle juice. The answer to this problem is to feed the dog a well balanced diet and keep it exercised and stimulated. There could also be underlying medical problems. Teaching your dog to leave it could also be crucial. I found the article that my mom sent me was very interesting. Only not sure what Dharma's reasoning for this is.... probably behavioural as I am sure there is a cat/dog issue in our house that hasn't resolved itself in 4 months and is not likely to any time soon.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Deepest condolences, RubyRoo.


----------

